# Wild Bill Custom Natural Fork



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I received this one in a trade with a young shooter in the UK.

http://m.youtube.com...h?v=gVfcVAUVVDg


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Neat stuff Pawpaw. Enjoyed the video and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Perry, thanks for the review and good shooting

I am glad that it fits you well

Bill


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome slingshot Bill!!


----------

